# Removing Bird Poop from a boat?



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Does anyone have any tricks to getting bird poop off of a boat? I left my boat uncovered last week and it got covered in it. I got most of the poop off but it still left brown rings in spots where the stuff sat for a couple days.

I've tried boat cleaners, Spray Nine, and Magic Erasers. They all helped some but I want the hull to be white again.


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Try some clorox cleanup and bar keepers friend.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks I'll try that next. I thought about the clorox but wasn't sure if it was to harsh for the hull.


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Try some clorox cleanup and bar keepers friend


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Do you combine the two cleaners or use them one at a time?


----------



## Luck E Strike (Oct 3, 2007)

*Hull cleaner*

Try CLR,cheaper than other marine products.You can pick it up at Wal mart,will make your decks nice and white. Also instead of paying $5 for a gallon of bleach,you can go to Pensacola Pools and get a 2.5 gallon container of pool chlorine for $4 and it will last forever mixed in with your soap bucket for washing your boat.Hope these tips help.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

Luck E Strike said:


> Try CLR,cheaper than other marine products.You can pick it up at Wal mart,will make your decks nice and white. Also instead of paying $5 for a gallon of bleach,you can go to Pensacola Pools and get a 2.5 gallon container of pool chlorine for $4 and it will last forever mixed in with your soap bucket for washing your boat.Hope these tips help.


 nice tip!!!


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

pressure washer maybe?


----------



## billfishguy17 (Mar 21, 2010)

3M marine polisher. It is and abrasive compound, takes of a very thin layer of gelcoat. good Luck.


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Try Tilex on it, I use it all the time to get bird poop off the boat. It will take the wax off as well though, so expect to have to whip a coat of wax on the spots you clean.


----------



## jer4011 (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks for all the tips. I used the BarKeepers Friend and it worked pretty well. I will try some of the other suggestions this weekend.


----------

